# Water coming out from the nose



## @itsmimie94 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi! So I Have my baby sulcata for more than a week now, but I nocticed some watery substance coming off of his nose. is there any problem with my baby? I need help please. I will attch his/her enclosure picfor you guys to refer from. I am using coco coir,coconut husks chunks mixed with soil as a substrate and provided with clean water everyday. Diet is green veggies, grass,weeds and sometimes hibiscus and cactus. I soak him/her almost everyday for fifteen minutes due to hot conditions here in the Philippines. Thanks!


----------



## ascott (Jun 27, 2018)

@itsmimie94 said:


> Hi! So I Have my baby sulcata for more than a week now, but I nocticed some watery substance coming off of his nose. is there any problem with my baby? I need help please. I will attch his/her enclosure picfor you guys to refer from. I am using coco coir,coconut husks chunks mixed with soil as a substrate and provided with clean water everyday. Diet is green veggies, grass,weeds and sometimes hibiscus and cactus. I soak him/her almost everyday for fifteen minutes due to hot conditions here in the Philippines. Thanks!
> View attachment 243328




Does the watery substance appear after the tort soaks or drinks? clear water coming from the nostrils is not a big deal....mucus and not clear goo coming from the nose is a bad thing...so which is more like what is occurring?


----------



## @itsmimie94 (Jun 28, 2018)

ascott said:


> Does the watery substance appear after the tort soaks or drinks? clear water coming from the nostrils is not a big deal....mucus and not clear goo coming from the nose is a bad thing...so which is more like what is occurring?



yeah it is clear. and it occurs so seldom but mostly after his soaks. thank you [emoji4]


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 28, 2018)

Welcome to this site! I like your enclosure. What's the humidity level like?


----------



## ascott (Jun 28, 2018)

@itsmimie94 said:


> yeah it is clear. and it occurs so seldom but mostly after his soaks. thank you [emoji4]



I would not be too worried about clear....especially if it occurs after soaking/drinking....


----------



## @itsmimie94 (Jun 28, 2018)

ascott said:


> I would not be too worried about clear....especially if it occurs after soaking/drinking....



i just finished feeding him. and i observed a little bubble of water came off of his nose while he is moving his neck also. but its like just a little bubble.


----------



## ascott (Jun 28, 2018)

@itsmimie94 said:


> i just finished feeding him. and i observed a little bubble of water came off of his nose while he is moving his neck also. but its like just a little bubble.



What did you feed him...was it a high water content food item?


----------



## @itsmimie94 (Jun 28, 2018)

ascott said:


> What did you feed him...was it a high water content food item?



i fed him hibiscus flower this morning and recently grass and weeds that i cut into smaller bites.


----------



## ascott (Jun 29, 2018)

@itsmimie94 said:


> i fed him hibiscus flower this morning and recently grass and weeds that i cut into smaller bites.



I would let the little one normalize a little....stress can cause clear liquid (not mucus and heavy cloudy snot) while a tortoise is getting use to where you have it now...if the tort is eating, basking and exercising I would just keep track of the clear fluid and exactly when it occurs.


----------

